# Can I shoot this?



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Snuk out to my plot tonight and caught this glempse, What the heck is it? Always when I go just to retrive a memory card.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

caribou?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

My guess would be an Axis Deer.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

dang jason where did you see him at? sure don't look like the one we have seen before


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I would , Its a Non Typical !:thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

def. shoot him. Are you near St. Vincent island or a private game preserve? that is awesome! Unless it is some type of crossbreed, axis deer have white spots.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Its a Sambar, theres some on St Vincent as well as The St Marks WMA in Wakulla Co,


----------



## Parker32 (Oct 16, 2010)

Only with a camera; I doubt the zoo would stand for anything else. ; )


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Its a Sambar, theres some on St Vincent as well as The St Marks WMA in Wakulla Co,


I agree....Sambar. Could possibly be a Axis but his rack looks more sambar. 

Can you say Coles Taxidermy? Its probabaly legal to shoot. Ill forward the link to my brother and see what he says or can find out.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Please clarify?

Are you saying that you got those pictures at your foodplot, on your Game Camera?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Im pulling the BS card. The pictures are from 2 different angles, no way you got that close to it and moved without spooking him. So how much does it cost to get into the Gulf Breeze Zoo these days.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

now that you say that, whats that place called over yalls way that has the catfish ponds in it, and all the exotics behind the high fence called? the terrain looks mighty familiar..........


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> now that you say that, whats that place called over yalls way that has the catfish ponds in it, and all the exotics behind the high fence called? the terrain looks mighty familiar..........


Wells farm? I ride by there all the time. Never seen a sambar.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Wells farm? I ride by there all the time. Never seen a sambar.


Wells Farm, thats it, dont know if they have any either. Just thought it looked familiar........


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

For sure a sambar deer . I have seen them before on the island. If it is on the main part of the land off island it is considered a non game animal and there is no season on them . I do think you can take it. You must be close to Appelachacola (sp)?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You're funny Jason....BBob put you up to that!!!:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

if its a sambar off the island then it can be hunted only during deer season. they do swin from the island but the game dept don't want a bunch of people hunting in july. they say its to easy to say you were hunting sambar instead of whitetail(ie.poaching). that came from a federal warden at st.vincent a couple of years ago...tony


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Red Stag from Wells Farm or North of Cottondale!


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Red stags and sambars are killed around apalach every year. People have to chase down wolves that get off of St Vincent as well. There was a guy that jumped (and killed) a 300lb stag while dog hunting a private lease last year in Gulf County. It was an exotic from a neighboring highfence around there somewhere. They called the owner and he told them it was theirs... nothing he could do. Kinda like a hog.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

On private land, you can hunt it all year... NON NATIVE species in fla have no protection as they cannot be classified as game animal.

Brent


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

mrwigglezdj isn't that your food plot?
Jaster; I know where you are buying your feed, I am heading there and getting some tomorrow.
Maybe this guy will grow..


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

LMFAO.... Parker and splittine were closest! I just back from a quick weekend at Disney. First time we have went to Animal Kingdom. Wish I had a few non typicals like that around here, I would for sure start me a guide service. LOL! Here's a few more. Only camera I brought was the phone, seeing how we go so often, did'nt expect to enjoy it so much.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

*more pics*

a Few more low quality photo's from the last trip around the "Safri" !


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So what is it? I was asking about st. Vincent to rule out Sambar because he doesn't have the same body or coat as a Sambar to me. Sambars have a bigger frame and a darker coat. At least in my experience on the island.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

delta dooler said:


> Its a Sambar, theres some on St Vincent as well as The St Marks WMA in Wakulla Co,


 No Sambar on St Marks. I've hunted St Marks and my cousin works there. I actually have the Sambar hunt on St vincent next month. I would say it could be possible for one to swim the bay and end up some where in franklin or gulf counties on some private land but i'm sure there's no breeding population. If this is for real on a food plot (which I doubt) It's yours my friend, considered domestic live stock property of the land owner just like wild hogs. I'll take a back strap for the info :thumbup: otherwise quit yankin our chain tell us what zoo you were at I'd like to bring the kids


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

J rod said:


> No Sambar on St Marks. I've hunted St Marks and my cousin works there. I actually have the Sambar hunt on St vincent next month. I would say it could be possible for one to swim the bay and end up some where in franklin or gulf counties on some private land but i'm sure there's no breeding population. If this is for real on a food plot (which I doubt) It's yours my friend, considered domestic live stock property of the land owner just like wild hogs. I'll take a back strap for the info :thumbup: otherwise quit yankin our chain tell us what zoo you were at I'd like to bring the kids


haha... d'you miss the post where the guy said he was at the animal kingdom at disney??


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

USMCPayne said:


> caribou?


:thumbup:


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I think the closest would be at Smith's in Darlington ( North of Defuniak). If there are any others I don't know of them. Be sure to call first if you go there. If i'm not mistaken they only accept deer on certain days, so you may have to keep it on ice for a few days.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

dajowi said:


> I think the closest would be at Smith's in Darlington ( North of Defuniak). If there are any others I don't know of them. Be sure to call first if you go there. If i'm not mistaken they only accept deer on certain days, so you may have to keep it on ice for a few days.


think you got your threads mixed up brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

lol, Nobody bothers to read all the way to the third page,lol. I do not remember what kind it was if it even said, my five year olds legs are faster than mine those to pics were snapped about 10 seconds apart from about 100 yds apart. To much for him to see for me to get a chance to read anything,lol.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

however the doe in the second set of pictures was in the pen with the same buck from first photo's!


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

How many Pm's u got that want to go hunting with you (@ Disney lol)?

Has anyone figured out what kind of deer he is?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^ no pm's, have'nt run a joke on here since I joined 4 yrs ago, figured it was time, lol!


----------

